# drying your dog after bath



## 1tex

should you use a hair dryer on your dog after a bath?:confused1:


----------



## PurpleCrow

No idea. Mine used to run outside and dive around on the grass to dry off


----------



## Acacia86

Lots of people do. 

I personally don't. In the Summer they are allowed outside once throughly towelled. But in the colder months its strictly inside by the radiators until dry.


----------



## Cleo38

PurpleCrow said:


> No idea. Mine used to run outside and dive around on the grass to dry off


LOL, that's what mine do. Get them nice & clean (whilst getting myself filthy in the process) .... they then decide to charge out of the dog flap & get muddy again


----------



## PurpleCrow

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, that's what mine do. Get them nice & clean (whilst getting myself filthy in the process) .... they then decide to charge out of the dog flap & get muddy again


Hehehehe :lol: Luckily Cassie _hated _being dirty, didnt even like getting her paws wet  We always bathed her during the summer so the ground was dry too.

She was a bit of a snob of a dog :lol:


----------



## Cleo38

PurpleCrow said:


> Hehehehe :lol: Luckily Cassie _hated _being dirty, didnt even like getting her paws wet  We always bathed her during the summer so the ground was dry too.
> 
> She was a bit of a snob of a dog :lol:


When we first got Toby he was like that - he hated getting muddy & would whine if we came to puddles as he didn't want to wak through them 

Soon changed though .... now he's constantly filthy (as is our house), loves mud & rolling in as many digusting things as he can find.

Roxy is just as bad although she hasn't discovered the joys of rolling in dead fish (we live near a river) although am sure Toby will teach her


----------



## Petloversdigest

I doubt it does much harm - I assume dog groomers use driers and we had one at the swimming pool I went to with my lab - he hated the noise though so I got him a Country Mun towelling robe - did the job effortlessly! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

1tex said:


> should you use a hair dryer on your dog after a bath?:confused1:


i use a blaster...............need to get undercoat dry


----------



## Thorne

dexter said:


> i use a blaster...............need to get undercoat dry


Seconded, with long, thick-haired dogs it's best to get the undercoat nice and dry with a blaster/force drier. They're not always too keen on it though! 
Can't see any problem with using a hair drier but it would take a while unless your dog was quite small! I can imagine some models probably get too hot as well, so that's a consideration.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I use a blaster when I'm at Jack's breeders but otherwise I use a dryer. Otherwise they end up all matted!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I always use a hair dryer. It takes about an hour to dry him but his fur goes lovely and straight because you brush as you dry to straighten the coat. What breed do you have?


----------



## SixStar

I have a blaster dryer for my lot (on the rare occasions they actually have baths!).


----------



## crittersdogs

lol! XD 

after i bath mine, i put the heating on, they all curl up near it and fall asleep

im not keen on using a hair dryer =/


----------



## kimdelyse

What breed of furry friend do you have? With some it's a must, like my Floey (a Bichon Frise). Dread to think what he'd look like if I didn't, very matted for a start I should think!

It's important to keep your distance with the dryer and keep your hand in the airflow to monitor the temperature. You probably will already have aken their collar off but if not remember that metal tags/clasps etc will get HOT. Flo didn't like it to begin with but now he's realised the dryer is on his side!

He's just had a bath after a run down the beach today, looks lovely and fluffy 

Not really OT so forgive me for asking...what blasters do you guys use? Any info on prices/sellers? I'm in the market for one once the January pay-day-depression has passed! The dryer is good (2200W) but the last 5 or 10% seems to take FOREVER!


----------



## Tanya1989

The Aeolus (sp) dryers are brilliant. Great value for money and are often found at £100ish.....


----------



## kimdelyse

Tanya1989 said:


> The Aeolus (sp) dryers are brilliant. Great value for money and are often found at £100ish.....


Thanks glad you said that as that's what I've been eyeing up :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989

They are brilliant..... my friend bought one for her personal use, she now uses it in her salon, they are _that_ good


----------



## Uli

I think there´s no need to. Our fox terrier learned to swim in January. We seldom get her undercoat dry with the towel, and it never did her any harm to run in the garden after bath even in winter.


----------



## Burrowzig

I don't wash my dogs unless they've rolled in something, but do use a hairdryer when they're wet and cold. At first Ziggy wasn't having any of it, but one day she was really shivering, the house was cold because I hadn't lit the fire yet and I had to do something. I held her firmly and put the dryer near her. She started out keep it away, keep it away, actually that's really nice! Now she goes to where it is if she wants to be dried with it.


----------



## newfiesmum

I use a doggie blaster on Ferdie, but Joshua is afraid of it. Wish he wasn't as it is wonderful for getting out dead fur.


----------



## welshdoglover

I bought a blaster/dryer from ebay for about £95ish, and its brilliant at blasting the coats then drying them too.

A blaster will blast excess water from the coat, a dryer dries the coat.


----------



## newfiesmum

welshdoglover said:


> I bought a blaster/dryer from ebay for about £95ish, and its brilliant at blasting the coats then drying them too.
> 
> A blaster will blast excess water from the coat, a dryer dries the coat.


Yes, and it would make my life so much easier if I could use it on Joshua. Ferdie hardly ever has much dead fur in the summer because I take him outside with the blaster, while Joshua runs and hides in the bathroom! Last time, though, he did come outside and lay there watching, so you never know, I could get lucky.


----------



## helenaldin

There are great dog-drying towels out there.

Be careful if you use a hair dryer. In the same way that it burns your head if you leave it on there too long, it burns the dog too.


----------



## tashi

I use an aeolus for my lot, also got a wall mounted blaster and a stand dryer, but the aeolus is the bees knees, got it off ebay from pets and garden AEOLUS Hercules Double Motor Blaster Dryer on eBay (end time 12-Mar-11 16:49:28 GMT) they have gone up now though since I bought mine


----------



## dexter

i got this one.

Laube Magnum Force Dryer 90103

its brilliant .


----------



## dexter

helenaldin said:


> There are great dog-drying towels out there.


yep there are ,we have these

Large Microfibre dog towel 130cm x 70 cm - Smart Microfibre Ltd


----------

